# Problème écouteurs d'iPod



## fleece (13 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Depuis quelque temps, je me suis rendu compte que le son des mes écouteurs était devenu très faible. Il fallait mettre le son de l'iPod au maximum pour pouvoir entendre un peu de musique. Donc, dans les transports, pas la peine d'y penser. 

Je ne sais pas s'il y a une petit manip' électronique à faire, ou alors je dois acheté une nouvelle paire d'écouteurs.

Merci d'avance,

Hugo


----------



## Baracca (13 Octobre 2009)

Devenu faible au bout d'une certaine periode ou au bout d'un certain temps  d'écoute prolongé ?

-Au bout d'une longue periode (jour, semaine, mois, etc...), y a des chances qu'il te lâche.

-Au bout de plusieurs heures (je ne sais plus exactement la durée), l'Ipod réduit volontairement le son en sortie pour ainsi préserver nos petites oreilles.


----------



## fleece (13 Octobre 2009)

Ce sont vraiment les écouteurs qui fonctionnent mal parce que, quand je les met sur mon Macbook, ils ne marchent pas mieux,&#8230;


----------



## Baracca (13 Octobre 2009)

En même temps, ils n'ont jamais eu une bonne réputation.

Dès les premières écoutes avec, j'ai vite remis les anciens que j'avais de chez Sony


----------



## bangakanakinou (14 Octobre 2009)

Salut, il faut tout simplement les aspirer avec la bouche fortement .... Car vu qu'il y'a un tamis metallique dessus ils ont tendance à s'encrasser et se boucher.

En tous les cas pour moi ca marche à tous les coups !


----------

